# Did you vaginally birth a "large" baby?



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd love to hear some happy antedotes from those who have vaginally birthed a 9+ pound baby. I started labor with my dd on her due date (but she was born 2 days later-that's another story) and she was 8 lb 14 oz. I am currently (32 weeks) pregnant with my ds and all along I've been thinking he'll probably be 9-10 pounds. I was feeling fairly flippant about that then all of a sudden it occurred to me-10 pounds!?!?! That's a lot of baby to push out!

So, any reassuring stories from those of you who have been there, done that?


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi mama! All 3 of my babies were over 9 lbs. DS1: 9 lbs, 5 oz; DS2 9 lbs, 15 oz; DD, 9 lbs, 7 oz. I had all 3 naturally & no tearing or stitches with any of them! I had a lot of bleeding after DS2 but that was b/c of Cytotec. Fat is squishy! My biggest baby was actually my easiest birth! You can do it!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

This is my favorite topic. I had a ten pound baby with only a small superficial tear.

Fat is squishy. Babies can be average sized and have a giant head, or they can be ten pounds and have an average head. Ten pound babies are not heavy because they have enormous skeletons, they weigh more because they have more body fat. And fat is squishy. You won't have any more trouble with a ten pound baby than with an 8lb 14oz baby!

My sister just had her third. Her first was 8lbs 2oz. Her second was 9lbs 4oz, and with this baby she was huge, HUGELY pregnant. She really felt that this baby was going to be bigger than her others -- in the upper nine pound range. She just felt more weight and pressure, etc. The baby came four days late (her other two had been a week early or on their due date) and weighed 8lbs 3oz.

So, bottom line:
1. Thinking the baby might be big doesn't mean it's true.







(BTW, my second weighed 8lbs 9oz. I was certain I was having another 10lb baby!)
2. Fat is squishy. Your birth will not be harder because the baby has body fat.
3. Worrying about the size of the baby will only make you worried.
4. A bigger baby can be easier to birth because they don't have room to wiggle around and pick a bad position. They have to choose the path of least resistance.

HTH!


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

My last baby was 10 lbs 2 ozs born at home w/ a midwife, I had no tears. My 6th child was a 13 lb unassisted birth over an intact perinium. I have also had a 2 lbs 7 oz premie, she was harder than the big ones because she was in a very weird position. Don't let the size worry you.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

My cousin had a 12-3 baby at home, no tears! A scary moment or two with shoulder dystocia, but everyone was fine.







My other friend had a 10-8 baby vaginally in the hosptial, minor tearing, but all natural and no problems.

Mine were 8-2 and 8-8, so not huge but no tears and both born vaginally.


----------



## mammafish78 (Jun 9, 2005)

my sister had a 9lb 13oz baby (her first dd)

right after i delivered my 7lb 8oz ds2 i could hear "gogogogogoggo pushpushpushpush" across the hall. it went on forever and i told dh if she is pushing like that she will never give birth. the poor girl must have had 20 people in her birthing room! it was so loud....about 5 minutes after i made the comment about never being able to have the baby pushing like she was...i hear "10lb8oz!!!!!!"

whew! no wonder why she pushed forever!!

it turned out to be my brothers friends, he brought a picture over for me to see and MAN was that a big baby!

i was thankful for my 7 pounder!


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

9 lb 8 oz here...my first. I did have a tearr, but so worth it!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DS2 was 9 lbs 3 oz and 23 inches long (no tearing) with 11 mins of pushing. DS1 was only 7lbs 10 oz and 19 inches (slight tearing) and 30ish mins of pushing but he was only carried to 36 weeks so I'm sure he would have been much larger had he been full term. I'm not sure, but I think generally second births are probably much easier even if the second baby is larger.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My friend had 9-15 baby, posterior, with hand by the face. I'm SO impressed by what she did!


----------



## anonymommy (Aug 13, 2004)

My son was 22", 14" head, 15" chest, 11 pounds at 6 hours old so perhaps a bit heavier at birth but who knows. My body -- not me -- pushed five or six times and he was out. 30 minutes later I looked at my perineum and rectum and I wasn't even swollen. I attribute this to never bearing down.


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

My second was 9 lb 14 oz, and I got a tiny tear but I opted not to get stitches, since I had had no meds and felt i had had enough pain for the day.
His shoulders did get a little stuck but the midwife did some maneuver where she pushed on my abdomen and turned the baby at the same time, and he came right out.


----------



## krae (May 3, 2004)

My first was 9lbs even, and my second 9lbs 15 oz. W/ my 1st I had a large episiotomy (old school OB and some complications during delivery unrelated to DD's size (both our heartrates skyrocketed during the pushing phase)) but w/ my second, larger child I had only a tiny tear in the area of my prior scar. Pushed for about 30 minutes the first time, and only 10 the second.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

A friend birthed a 10lb10ozer vaginally, and another friend had an 11lb4ozer at home!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

My great grandmother was 13 lbs some odd ounces, birthed at home.

My husband and his brother were both 10+ babes, birthed vaginally with no meds.

I gave birth at home to a 9 lber who skull was unable to squish up properly due to a fused joint. That joint problem caused slight tearing and some swelling, but it was VERY minor. Had he not had this problem (craniosynostosis) we would have a super-easy birth with NO hitches.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

My husband's grandmother homebirthed all of her babies. She claims that one of the babies was twelve pounds. I say "claims" because after my 12 pound, 8 ounce daughter was born her big baby's size suddenly increased to thirteen pounds...

But either way, we know that she homebirthed a really big baby.


----------



## maybebaby (Dec 24, 2001)

Yup!

My first was only 8lbs15 1/2 ounces but I'm sure he'd have been 9 if he'd been weighed before he took a good pee on the nurse









Second was 9lbs10oz, hospital birth but vaginal.

Third was 11lb8oz, born at home, and the least painful of my births. The pushing was interesting, but mainly because he was posterior. Just an hour of pushing, but longer than I was used to









I think your body doesn't grow them too big to birth in almost every case. I do believe CPD exists, but rarely is it true CPD.

Have faith, you'll do fine!!


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

I birthed a 9 lb. 13.3 oz. (21.5 inches) baby vaginally and she was born with her hand over her head. It was a long labor and a lot of pushing- but that had to do with position, I think, more than size. I was in the hospital and ended up with an episiotomy- but that is a long story- and I don't think it was necessary. I also birthed a 10 lb. 8.5 oz. (22 inches) baby vaginally in a labor that lasted less than 2 hours from start to finish and had just one tiny tear. His birth was completely unmedicated and took place at the side of the road trying to get to the midwife's house- which is another long story. My DH describes the baby as just "sliding out".







While I have a somewhat different memory- I do admit that I never "pushed" and except for (what I now know was) the 20-30 minute transition where the contractions were really strong- the birth was almost pain free.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

9 Lb 6oz baby girl at home...







http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=110314


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

My dd was 9 pounds even. I had a small tear requiring 3 stitches.


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

My first baby was 7 lbs, 9 oz. I pushed for 20 minutes and had lots of stitches afterwards. I knew my second baby would be a bit bigger but I wasn't sure how much. I pushed for 8 minutes, had only a tiny tear, and didn't need any stitches. I was amazed when we weighed her an hour later and she weighed 9 lbs 1 oz! I was proud of myself.







She was 1.5 pounds heavier and 1.5 inches longer, but her head circumference was the same and her positioning was better--and those things are really all that matters IMO. You can do it, mama!


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

My first son was also 8 lb 14 oz, and my second son was 10 lb 9 oz. The second birth was a total breeze compared to the first - even with a head that was 15 inches. I had an unmedicated hospital birth and less than 10 minutes of pushing. You are going to have no problem - wait and see


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

I've had 8lbs,5 oz; 8;bs 15 oz; and 9 lbs, 4 oz; all vaginal & no meds, no tears at all with #2 & #3, the biggest was also the shortest labor, easiest pushing.

As others have said, fat is squishy. And the length doesn't really matter either. It's all about the head size - which doesn't really change that much if the baby gains another pound or two -- and the position the baby's in.

You can do it!


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

DS1 was 9lbs 1oz (two hours of pushing on my back), DS2 was 7lbs 6oz and DS3 was 8lbs 14oz (born in 35 minutes from first contraction to birth). No need for stitches in any of my births.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

nak

friend last month - second baby, 4th degree tear (episiotomy extension







: ) w/ #1

#2 11 pounds, two stiches! And she was flat on her back, drugged to the gills, w/shoulder dystocia!


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

first of all, a note of reassurance...this is your second baby! everything's been lubed up so to speak...








as far as big babies, ds was 9lbs 13 oz and it took a little over 2 hours to push him out. i won't say it was easy but i did it!! (and with only a first degree tear i might add







)

i think you'll be just fine! don't worry!


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Position, position, position. My#1 was 8 lbs 10 oz, stranded beetle position w/ epidural that masked the ctx but didn't help with perinial pain, 2 hrs of pushing and finally I begged for an episotomy.

#2, 9 lbs 9 oz, about seven mins of pushing maybe 6 pushes, no tearing. I was kneeling on one knee beside the birthing tub.

I would say that if you are going to birth at home or in a birth center, don't even worry about it. If you are going to the hospital you need to make sure that your OB can deal with alternative birthing positions and that you have a doula there to help support you.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

my DD was 9lbs 8oz, I didn't find it difficult-I knew I could do it b/c I was 9lbs 10 oz and so was my mom and we were all vaginal births!

My dr. thought I couldnt' do it and told me I had a 50/50 chance of a vaginal birth-boy did I show him! LOL

You can do it! Don't worry!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

My first was 10 pounds 6 ounces and I birthed him vaginally. If you are worried, cut back (or totally out) refined carbs.

Sorry so short, but you can do it mama!


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you, thank you , thank you all you mamas who birthed large babies, your stories are such a huge help to me right now. I have been diagnosed GD, had a huge baby last time (10lb, 12oz). The doctors are all worried about me having a big baby, talking about inducing etc...... I want a vaginal birth so bad! Your stories are inspiring!!!


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momalea*
I'd love to hear some happy antedotes from those who have vaginally birthed a 9+ pound baby. I started labor with my dd on her due date (but she was born 2 days later-that's another story) and she was 8 lb 14 oz. I am currently (32 weeks) pregnant with my ds and all along I've been thinking he'll probably be 9-10 pounds. I was feeling fairly flippant about that then all of a sudden it occurred to me-10 pounds!?!?! That's a lot of baby to push out!

So, any reassuring stories from those of you who have been there, done that?

I had a 9lb 12 oz boy with no complications other than getting him over my pubic bone







I have a tilted uterus so we lifted the baby in my belly during contractions and popped him right out








NO stitches cause I didnt have a tear at all.
Popping a baby that size out was a huge relief it was so nice to feel a warm wet slippery baby laying on my tummy.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

DD - 9 lbs. 4 oz. A small tear and a few stitches. I attribute the tear to my position (on my back).
DS - 9 lbs. 0 oz. The teensiest tear ever (no stitches, too small.) But that was really only beacuse he came so fast - only 20 minutes of pushing and at the end he came out head to bellybutton in one push. He was born in the caul and so he was pretty slippery. He was posterior. Born at home.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Ds was 9 lbs.6 oz. I had a tiny tear.


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

I had my 9lb. 1 oz baby boy last week in a totally natural, unmedicated waterbirth. It was a very fast, easy labor with a short and intense but still entirely manageable and almost pleasant pushing stage. I did tear, but that was totally my fault -- I didn't want to slow down pushing at the very end even though I knew I should and my body was telling me to. If I'd been a little more sensible, I'm sure he would have come over an intact perineum.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmm, my first was 6lbs 8oz, and I had about 20 stitches. My second, 7lbs 15oz, again needed stitches but only about 8. My last was 9lbs 5oz and I only had 2 tiny tears in the front, NO stitches! All 3 were completely natural births. I think the main reason that I didnt tear with the biggest one is because she took soooo much longer to get into position and push out allowing my body to stretch slowly more and more instead of being torn by to fast of a delivery.

You can do it. For me the hardest part was the end of transition, getting her to turn the right way to fit through my pelvis the rest of the way. I wont go into the rest of the story as you only need the encouragement right now! Congrats on the new one and wishing you a beautiful birth!


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

My 3rd as you can see in my sig was 9lbs 12 oz and she was my fastest and least painful birth.

My friend just birth an 11lb 5 oz vaginally with no drugs.

I too believe positions are the key.
My 1st was posterier with hand on face and it took 2 hours to push out. She was 8lbs 3 oz
This last my body did the pushing and it was so easy. She just slid out. I had to slow it down so I wouldn't tear.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

i have had 3 babies over nine pounds...two at 9.5, and one at 9.8 the 9.8 lb was born in water and was my easiest birth...he was also my 5th baby, so that might've had something to do with it







one of my 9.5 was posterior but delivered fine and without tears. my 8.13 dd was my hardest (second baby) because she was transverse and my midwife pulled her head into position...i went from 4cm to pushing in about 30 seconds and it was the most excruciating pain i have ever felt...but also natural and without tears.
i think a good midwife and a mama's own positive attitude go a long way when it comes to birthing. i also think atmosphere has heaps to do with how a birth goes...mine were homebirths because i would not have been comfortable at a hospital...plus 4 of my babies would have ended up 'emergency' c-sections due to size and/or position or duration of labor (my surrobaby was a 72 hour labor). it all has to do with your comfort level, and each woman has to decide that for herself.

so for the OP, i hope you have been reassured by all these wonderful birth tales! you can do it.


----------



## atozmama (May 2, 2005)

My first was 9 lbs. I was on my back and drugged and it took forever, and ended up with a first degree tear. My second was 9 lb 8oz I was able to find my own position, on my side, and she shot out all at once once she crowned. I feel because of the speed I ended up with another 1st degree tear. My third was 10 lb 7oz and I was on my hands and knees and had a tiny tear that needed no stitches. I was suprised at the effort I needed to give to birth her body, not painful, just suprised as my other two came effortlessly once the head delivered. My second and third were med free and I was able to find my own positions and push of my own accord, no counting 10 choruses.

If you are able to keep your sugars in control there should be no more problems than without GD. Just push for fredoom to move as you need to in labor and find your own positions for delivery. That will help the baby find the best position for delivery. See spinningbabies.com


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for all of the replies!







It's been great to read all the success stories and encouragement. I think my new mantra is "fat is squishy".


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momalea*
Wow! Thanks for all of the replies!







It's been great to read all the success stories and encouragement. I think my new mantra is "fat is squishy".

Put it in your sig so you see it every time you post here!


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

ds1: 9#5oz, 20 minutes of pushing (4 1/2 hours total labor), nasty epis.

ds2: 11# 1oz, with nuchal hand (that he pushed out ahead of his face as he crowned), 25 min., or so (birth center, so no clock like the first) of pushing (6 hour total) one tiny tear, no stitches. I had him in water, and my mw helped me move and reathe to ease him out.

THe funniest part: they *both* had 14 1/2" heads! :LOL


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

I also gave birth to a 9lb 1 oz baby last week - much to everyone's surprise. My first child was 4 lbs at 34 weeks. I'm 5'3, 120 lbs normally and had only gained 30 lbs, due to trying to avoid preeclampsia through an extremely healthy diet and heavy exercise...heh! I guess it worked in more than one way.

I had a longish labor (14 hours total) but it was at home and totally mellow. It probably would have worried me if it had gone quicker. I had two hours of pushing and very controlled perineal pushing in the labor tub, so no tears, just some "skid marks" or abrasions, which seem to be fine now (5 days PP).

The biggest shock to me was when they put him on my chest - wow! I thought I'd given birth to a cabbage patch kid, toddler edition.


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

My ds2 was my VBAC baby and he was 10 lb 2 oz and I had a tear that required one stitch!

The funny part is that my doctor told me to stop pushing and that he would ease my sons shoulders out and that he was almost out. What do I do, I sit up and try and look which in turn pushed him out! I remember thinking Damn I just tore, but it didnt hurt at all.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

My dd was 9lbs 10oz...born vaginally with hand by her face, superficial abrasion on the perineum

My ex SIL gave birth to my niece, in the hospital, drug free, no episiotomy or tearying to a 12lb 2.5 oz baby...I was there, amazing! Scared the Dr. to death..he had suggested induction because the baby was probably 9lbs already...although she had already delivered a 10lb6oz baby







: previously. She went into labour before the delivery...my neice was a week early


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

okay, i know LOTS of mamas on this thread and some that are just anecdotes totally trump me (







) but...
i had a 9-2 in the hospital in lithotomy position and a 10 at home side laying.
that 10 pound birth was in a sense (at the time) a disappointing pushing experiece b/c i had taken hypnobirthing and heard all the stories about moms just letting the birthing muscles do the work and not even having to voluntarily push and i DID end up having to push.
while i was in the tub cleaning up, my MW called out, "well, i see why you had to push and why it took a full 5 hours instead of the 2 we thought it would - he's 10 pounds and has the biggest head i have seen in over 400 births - 15.5 inches"
and while i am all over that "fat is squishy" bit, and MOST big babies just have the fat on them already to make them bigger, not ALL do. my guy was the skinniest 10 pound newborn i could have imagined and the head pretty much just doesn't have fat on it.
BUT as with any complication, the size issue (proper terminology eludes me right now - not a MW!) is rare and really not worth worrying about. You are not given what you are biologically unable to push out.
Oh, and my MW was assistant to a 17 pound baby once. at home. vaginally.
Can't wait to read your birth story and hope that it's whatever you are wishing for - a small baby for or a huge baby!


----------



## hipem (Jul 13, 2005)

DD was 8 lbs. 14 oz. born with her fist against her cheek, DS was born at home 9 lbs. 5 oz. sunny side up! Mercy, that was something!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i had a nearly 10 lb (at 3 weeks early!) vbac baby who is now 3.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm really enjoying all of your stories. And it reminds me that with my 8 lb 14 oz girl, the pushing was the "easiest" part-that only took about half an hour. The 51 hours to get to the pushing part was the hard part-and that didn't have anything to do with her size.


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

Ds#1: Homebirth, 11.5 pounds. We did have a little trouble with his 15 in. chest but no tearing (hands and knees position)

Ds#2: 10.5 pounds

Ds#3: 10.5 pounds

Ds#4: 8 pounds

All vaginal!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

My first was 8lb 8oz and was tough tough tough to push out, but my 2nd was 9 lb 8 oz and flew right out of me, literally w/o effort on my part. I'm pretty petite too.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

DD2 was 8 lbs 6 oz so I guess that is "large" - she was 16 days overdue, too.

My first was 7 13, and I tore and had an episiotomy - with dd2 I was in a squatting position and I didnt tear at all. The recovery was awesome and I believe the position had everything to do with it.

Both came out forcefully, with only a couple of pushes


----------



## nadine (Oct 22, 2004)

deleted


----------



## DallasCPM (Sep 5, 2002)

Last baby I caught was 11 pounds, 8 oz, born at home in the knee-chest position. 15" head and 15 1/4" chest. Very small tear - 2 stiches.


----------



## aprilushka (Aug 28, 2005)

I was talking to an OB resident friend this weekend and she said she thinks just about all babies 10+ must be b/c of GD ROFL.







: She also thought 8 1/2 was "big". I managed not to snort.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama*
The biggest shock to me was when they put him on my chest - wow! I thought I'd given birth to a cabbage patch kid, toddler edition.









: Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

my son was 9lbs 10oz. no complications, completely vaginal, 2nd degree episiotomy. i begged for it...i was so shameless.

we didnt know he'd be big tho my belly was tiny i assumed he'd be average. we had a suprise. two of my sister's sisters had 7.5 lbs babies that got stuck and needed c-sect. the size of teh baby generally doesnt mean much.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my dh was nearly 12 lbs, and my mil had him vaginally, altho i dont know about drugs and such b/c she dies when he was 12







his older bro was almost 10.......

i told him if i have a baby that big hes in trouble, i was only 7 1/2 or so... i have some hope tho b/c bil's baby was about 6 1/2


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nadine*
i weigh 95lb normally, was 122lb at delivery. my son had a 14.5 inch head, a 16 inch chest, and weighed 10lb 6oz. he was born at home over an intact perineum.

that is wicked cool WTG!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprilushka*
I was talking to an OB resident friend this weekend and she said she thinks just about all babies 10+ must be b/c of GD ROFL. She also thought 8 1/2 was "big". I managed not to snort.









Ain't that the way it is now? I opened this thread because many folks would concider my ds (8 1/2 lbs) to have been big. Big whoop. Jeez, you'd think it's 1830, the way people are so impressed with an 8-lb baby--rather than 2005 in the richest, fattest country on the Earth.

It's all about the size of the head, in my opinion!!!!!! Whenever someone tells a "thank god we had a c-sec" or "can you belive? 10lbs?" I rain on the Amazing Obstetrics parade with a question about headsize.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

My daughter was only 8 pounds but she had a crazy huge head! the doc's were amazed that I birthed her without a tear - and to add to her large head forceps were necessary for her birth (the umbilical cord was around her neck 4 times preventing her from decending all the way)! I would trade a chubby baby for a big head baby any day!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have given birth to a 5 pound baby and a 9 1/2 pound baby. Both felt about the same and both were fairly easy births. I had a slight skid tear (scrap) with the big one but otherwise nothing different.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Ds was 9 lbs 1 oz, and I had drugs







:, and a second degree tear!


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

My baby weighed 8LBS 14OZ close enough to 9 lbs right? The only bad part I think is getting the head to get past the pelvis bone. That took alot pushing bc she had a big head. After that you only feel a little burning. It gets a little frustrating. You just want them out. When I was lying on the birth bed pushing all I could think about was not having another one, but 1 month after I want another just not that soon. LOL


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

haye was 8 lbs 3 oz and 21.5" long, and he was two weeks early. the nurses were AMAZED he was that big, they thought he'd be tiny







(i'm not very big and my tummy didn't get very big)...he's definitely not tiny. he's just over 2 months and 16 pounds.


----------



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

I have something else to add. I tore on the inside and also tore other stuff that I dont think was supposed to tear. When you get home you definetly feel the pain. You feel the BURN!


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I think each baby and each mother's body plays a huge part in it. Also, having an attendant, whether a doc or a MW, who really understands the process and techniques that can help position the mom and baby for a comfortable, safe delivery is really important.

I'm tall and my stomach was HUGE but none of my midwives even suggested he might be "too big." My midwife was so surprised when I delivered Charlie (after 19 hours of labor and just 45 minutes of pushing) weighing in at 10 lbs 11 oz. She made the nurse re-weigh him.

He didn't look fat at all, he was just a solid chunk of lead. His head was in the 75th percentile. I tore in two directions and required a lot of stitches but I think that is because my skin just isn't very stretchy. I write it off to genetics.

Best wishes!


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

DS #3 was 9lb 7oz w/ a 14 3/4 in head. I did have some tearing but that was mainly from the scar tissues left from his older brothers (7lb15oz & 8lb 12oz) I had long labors w/ all my boys and 8lbs felt the same as 9 lb7oz.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I see 9+ pound babies in my practice alot. So much so that a 7lber seems a bit tiny.









I've had two 13lb babies, two 11.5 pound babies, and lots of 9-10lb babies - many to first time mamas!









In my opinion, it's those small babies that are often rough - enough room for tilted heads, hands up by the face, etc.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies mamas! I'm still enjoying the stories and feeling much more at ease with the idea of a "big" baby.

One midwife I was talking to the other day said that babies are simply bigger than they used to be, she thinks mainly because of more awareness around prenatal care. She said up through the '70's ob texts said it was okay to smoke half a pack a day and have one alcoholic drink a day!!!! That, along with doctors stressing limited weight gain. My neighbor said her doctor forbade her to gain more than 20 pounds with each of her 2 boys. My sister was talking with a woman the other day who said 40 years ago, her doctor said she couldn't gain more than 6 pounds for the entire pregnancy! I think I gained that in the first trimester alone...This baby is certainly well fed!

I'll have to remember to post to this thread once he's born (due 1/22/06).


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Best of luck for the birth of your big beautiful baby!!

My first was 9lb 11oz with no tearing. I did hemorrage after he was born but cared for immediatley with no trouble. No drugs and a wonderful midwife.

I also felt like my second was bigger and he was 10lb 4oz. Also no tearing and this time no hemmorage either. I was quite scared the second time because I just *knew* he was bigger. I'm not a big woman by any means. I should change that, I was *terrified*







. But it all went so well. I think my first big baby primed me for what was yet to come.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I was 9#6oz and my little brother was 9#5.5oz, both over22" and born at42wks! No drugs and no inductions.







My vbac baby wasn't that big, but it felt good to know I could do it!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

our first was 10#5 oz-- the day before she was born doc said (and this is in the old days when they should have been good at palpating) that she was 5 lbs and I wouldn't have her for another month-- total labor 12 hrs 3 pushes. hospital,no drugs
#2 10#11 oz-- born in 1 hr--hospital, no drugs 3 pushes

#3 9# first homebirth

#4 12# born at home

none of them had problems/ no shoulder dystocia or blood sugar problems-- 3 of our 4 have stayed over the 95% in height --with our oldest being average


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Not only have I had big babies, but they've come out in weird positions!

My first was my biggest, although he weighed the least (as you know, fat squishes!







) He was 40w 4d, 8lbs 8oz, 22"long, 14.5" head. He was posterior w/ a nuchal hand. I squatted during most of the 2 hours I pushed, but at the end I was exhausted and although my OB asked me once or twice (she was very non-pushy and hand's off--a great midwife more than an OB only she took high risk patients and her c-sec rate was I think 6%) to try squatting again, I had ds while I was sitting on my tailbone on the edge of the bed. Not one single tear w/ his head, I remeber the nurse saying "Look how wonderfully she's stretching!" as he was crowning, but I had a LOT of tearing w/ his shoulders/elbow (my doc told me to stop pushing so she could move his arm, but I couldn't stop.) He also had his shoulders "sideways" Not sure how to describe this, but his shoulders were parallel w/ mine when he was born instead of sideways like most babies are. I pushed for 2.5 hours. I had a completely natural birth w/ him. My doc gave me a shot before she stitched me up, but if she'd asked I probably would have told her not to bother.







I think the high you get from a natural labor is plenty for pain relief.







And if your baby has a nuchal hand and you're told to stop pushing--STOP! They can move the hand to a better place so you don't tear.

ds2 was 9lbs 4oz, my smallest at 38w 0d. 20.5" long, 14" head. I was in the stranded beetle position due to an epidural (afraid of my OB and mean nurses made my labor stop.) I pushed for 4 contrax. He was asynclitic (head cocked), shoulders in the normal position. I am 100% sure I wouldn't have torn since he was my smallest baby, but my sOB gave me a friggin episiotomy. His birth was very traumaizing for me.

Ds3 was 9lbs 6oz, 21.5" long, 14.5"head. Born at 39w5d. At home in the water.







My midwife says he was what they usually call an "Exorcist baby" rofl) b/c his head came out anterior, but his body was posterior, shoulders sideways again like ds1. THe only reason he wasn't an exorcist baby was that he didn't spin his head around like they usually do.







He just kept it turned WAY to the side instead of lining it up while his shoulders were born. He had a VERY tight cord. He had a lot of trouble getting started breathing and needed a lot of massage and trips to the chiropractor for his neck the first few weeks.

Btw, I'm 5'3.5 and I am small. I'm a little overweight now, but when I am at a healthy weight, I wear about a size 5 (haven't been that since ds1 was 18 mos old







) My midwife says I have a pelvis you could drive a truck through.


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

Sending good thoughts for an awesome birth! You will grow the perfect-sized baby for your body to birth.

Noah, my first (and smallest at 9lbs) was born via c-section. Emerson was almost 10lbs and born at home with no tearing - our third, Beatrice was born at home, weighed 10-10, and was born VERY quickly, with no tearing or problems. I went from 7 cm and -2 station to her birth in about 10 minutes!

You can do it mama! Looking forward to reading your birth story in January.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My third baby is 10 lbs. 2 oz. and 22 inches long. I pushed for all of 15 minutes and didn't even have a tiny skidmark or anything.
He was born yesterday morning at 6:24am and I feel great!


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

Woohoo! Congratulations DiD!!!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

My second was 9 lb 15 oz. 4 hour labor and 15 minutes of pushing, no drugs.

I tore, but only because I didn't listen to the midwives when they told me to pant a while, as his shoulders were mildly stuck. He and I both wanted him OUT, so I kept pushing.









It was a much better birth than the one I had with my 6 lb 14 oz first son.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

oh, baby #2- about 10 lbs Unassisted. No tears, and did NOT feel like 10lbs.
She had no trouble coming out.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

Not sure what you consider big, but my ds was 8lbs 10oz and 21 and a quarter inches long. First baby, no meds and only a tiny tear.

YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

my second dd was 10lbs. 8ozs. and I did it with no meds and no tearing

third dd was 9lbs 14ozs and that was with no meds and no tearing.

My first I had in a hospital tied to a bed...dd was 8 lbs 3 ozs. I was less educated about my choices then.

You CAN birth a large baby mama, no sweat...


----------



## patchouligirl (Oct 26, 2003)

My son was 9 lbs 3 1/2 oz and 22 1/2 inches long. He was even born in the occiput posterior position. Now, i'm a very tiny framed woman 5' foot even, average weight of 94lbs.
It was not an easy labor, but i did have him vaginally!


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Congratulations DreamsInDigital!!!!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

My son was 9 lb 8 oz, he is my first, and I did just fine birthing him vaginally! It took about 45 minutes to push him out, we took our time, the doctor just waited and let me do it, and I only had one small vaginal vault tear, no perineal tearing at all. My doctor oiled up his head and used compresses and perineal massage, which she does for all her patients. I did not need any "help" getting him out at all, even after 50 hours of labor!

ETA... I am a big, somewhat tall person with big, Nordic birthing hips!


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

My grandmother was a 13 pound vaginal birth. And her mother was a teeny tiny little lady, just like my grandmother.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I had a homebirth, 8 hour total (hard) labor, and she was 8lbs on the nose. Now I know you were looking for people who had 9 pounders or over, but I thought I would chime in because her head circumferance at her first doctor's appointment (3 days pp) was in the 95th!!!! percentile!

She has daddy's grasshopper head...I didn't even tear (well a tiny one, but no stitches required and healed very nicely)


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

ds1, horrible medicated hospital birth, episiotomy, lots of pain, pushed on my back for 45 min: 7lbs 2 oz, 19.5 in. (one of the reasons I didn't push for long even with all the medication they pumped into my epidural was because they said if I didn't get the baby out in the next few minutes they'd do a c-section for my "big baby" - it had been estimated that he'd be over 10 lbs during u/s the day before.)

ds2: natural hospital birth, pushed in a semi-squat on the bed for 7 minutes: 9.5 lbs, 21 inches, 14.5" head (stitches for tear along episiotomy)

dd: natural birth center waterbirth, pushed for 15 min in several different positions because she was a bit stuck due to head presentation: 8lbs 4oz, 20.5 in. (a couple stitches for small tear)

ds3: amazing, peaceful, intense, painless homebirth, pushed for 7 minutes - 10 lbs 14 oz, 22.25 inches, 15" head! (a couple elective stitches for surface tears)

The bigger two of my four babies were the EASIEST to birth. We didn't have an ultrasound with ds3 and had no idea how big he was going to be. His birth was so easy I actually didn't believe it at first when they said he was almost 11 lbs.

Coren's birth story (ds3)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my daughter was born at home 10 days ago.. she weighed 10lbs 5 oz!!







and no tearing at all!!


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Congratulations MamaFern!


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, yesterday I attended the second birth of a client who can now say she has given birth to two children, unmedicated, who are over 10#. Her first child was 10#13oz, and her gorgeous daughter born just 25 hours ago was 10#1oz! She only needed 3 little stitches, too!







Oh, AND she was induced with Pitocin and water broken- and still, no pain meds!


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

My first was 9lb 10oz and born vaginally in a birth center. He moaned for the first hour or so that he was born but other than that was (and is) fine. My second was big but a little smaller. He was born at home and the scale was off so we don't really know how much he weighed. Both births went well with a small tear both times but that was more because I coulsn't wait for my perenium to stretch, I just wanted the baby OUT! HTH.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

My DD was 8 lbs 8 oz with a 14" head circumfrence. She was posterior so gave us a little trouble there but when we came to the actual pushing face it was easy. I couldn't get over how it didn't hurt (unmedicated hosp. birth) and how easy she passed through my hips and I thought, "I can definitely birth a bigger baby than this!" and if I ever have anymore children I probably will.


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks again everyone for all of your inspiring messages! I am due 4 weeks from today, but as of today I can have a home birth, so any time now would be okay! (Well, I'd first like to dig out the baby clothes and wash them...)

I am feeling huge and lumbersome, but measuring right on the nose for the week I'm at, I guess it's just that home stretch feeling.

I am feeling better about the idea of birthing a "big" baby and am very curious to see how big he actually will be.

Happy New Year everyone!
Momalea


----------



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
My friend had 9-15 baby, posterior, with hand by the face. I'm SO impressed by what she did!









thanks. FWIW I suspect this one will be bigger.

To the OP: Please don't worry! Your body is designed to do this and it is very unlikely it will grow a baby bigger than you can birth. Remember maternal positioning makes a HUGE difference - get up and move around if you feel stuck.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

My youngest child, who is now 20 years old, was 9lbs./4oz. at birth. His was a homebirth, and by far the fastest, most intense but easiest of my three experiences. I labored actively for about 9 hours. The midwife was there for about 2 1/2 hours. I guess maybe I tore very superficially, no stitches at all.

It was really the frosting on the cake for me.

Joyce in the mts.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

My singleton was 10.5 lbs. No drugs until I was 9.9+ cm. One VERY small tear. He was stuck under my pelvic bone coming out sunnyside up. We tried everything to get him to turn and was not able to. The epi was a last ditch attempt for me to get a rest and see if he would turn on his own. Success!!! Everyone at the delivery was taking guesses of how large he was going to be but all were at least a pound under!!!

Overall it was a WAY easier labor than the one for my 6.5 and 7lb twins (and a month early). Big babies run on my husband's side of the family.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I vaginally birthed a large baby without tearing.

She officially weighed 8lbs9ozs but she wasn't weighed for about 8 hours after and she had passed two large stools, so my midwife estimates that she would have been 9+ pounds if they had weighed her immediately. (I had a pp hemorrage, so things got a little hectic.)


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I guess I can now post in this thread. I haven't read the previous posts because I am exhausted and DS#2 has finally fallen back to sleep.

My first DS was 8lb 7oz, epidural birth in a hospital with ever intervention possible. I was in labor for 30+ hours before I went to the hospital with 12 hours of active labor, 9 with the epi. I was forced to push for 3 hours. His birth was physically very difficult to recover from and the pushing was so hard. I was about 5 mintues away from being sent for a c-section due to exhaustion when he was delivered with assistance from a vaccumn.

With DS#2 (12/15/05) we opted for a BC which was almost 2 hours away. I figured I would have another good sized baby with another long labor. I was right. He was 9lb 2oz. I was in labor for about 24 hours before I was admited to the BC. I was in active labor for 10 hours, with maybe an hour of pushing total. Though I don't really count a lot of the pushing because I wasn't in a good possition and it didn't feel good too push until I found that untilmate possition.







So I think I really pushed good and hard (ohh it was so nice to feel the desire to push and not be in pain while pushing like with DS#1) for about 15 pushes? I had very little tearing and my recovery was wonderful in comparison.

#2 was almost a lb more than #1, but physically my body handled it much better due to no drugs and very little interventions.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Okay, the OB with no. 1 stated it's a big baby, you may need a c/s. Such negative talk. I did have a c/s he was not turned correctly. 9lbs 9oz he was... Baby no. 2 -- oh it's a big baby, and I'm like so what I'm having a c/s. 8lbs 15oz he was 2 wks early... Baby no. 3 midwife all knowing that I was frightened of a large baby told me 7 1/2 poundsish... HA 9lbs 1oz she was...

Friends of mine, teeny tiny women they are --
1. All 3 boys over 9lbs 5 oz, boy no. 3 was 10.4, little girl no. 4 was just under 9lbs.
2. All normal 7 pounds except no. 3 who was 11.2, no. 4 was 7lbs. No idea why Jacob was sooo big
3. All 3 were over 9lbs, she is tall like me and her dh is tall.

I think position is key to big babies birthing. www.spinningbabies.com is great as is Sit up and take notice.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

I had 2 HBAC's. One was 10 lb, 4 oz. The other was 9 lb, 11 oz. I didn't tear at all at all at all. I was diligent about perineal massage with both, which I swear by. My first labor lasted almost 4 days, but it wasn't troublesome. I pushed for 2 hours and when it was over I thought it had been wonderful. Then I had dd #3. That labour was 12 hours and I pushed for 7 minutes. The midwife didn't even have a chance to apply hot compress!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

DS #1 was 6 lbs 11 oz 5 weeks EARLY
DS #2 was 9 lbs 9 oz 2 weeks past edd

a few stitches, nothing serious

You can do it!!!


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

9lbs 5oz for my first baby!







Waterbirth, out of hospital, no pain meds, and only a couple of easily stiched tears. And I'm a small person.


----------



## etsba (Oct 17, 2005)

Our eldest was 9lb 3 (4180g) and I had a large unnecessary epi (to give the student the experince), hospital birth, brutal. Less said about it in this thread the better..
My wife birthed our second who was a 7lb-6 (3300g). Same donor as our other two but 2lbs smller than them at birth. I'm broadhipped & she's slimmer hipped, I believe women grow the right size baby for their bodies.
I birthed our third who was 9lb 5 (4250g) - completely painless, ecstatic water/home birth. One of the best experiences I've ever had. A healing wonderful, beautiful experience. No tear (even though I have a huge epi scar from 1st birth). No pushing either. I just "opened up". I tried to push once when my waters broke 10 minutes before she was born & I felt the first pain I experienced in that labour so I stopped pushing (thus the pain stopped) and concentrated on expanding instead. It was awesome & amazing. I'd do that birth again anyday.
She didn't have much moulding either, very round headed.
37cm head circ.
You don't necessarily need to push.


----------



## rockergirrl (Nov 19, 2001)

DS#1 was 7 pounds 13 ounces - pushed for 5 hours
DS#2 was 9 pounds 4 ounces - pushed for 1 1/2


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

DS was 9lbs & I'm very small person (5 ft 100 lbs)His birth was a million times easier than DD'swho was 8 1/2 lbs.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Naturally birthed a 10.1oz boy. My first was 9.3oz


----------



## roamingfamily (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *etsba*
I believe women grow the right size baby for their bodies.
I birthed our third who was 9lb 5 .

I'm a bit sensitive to this line of thinking. I pretty much thought that, too. while I opted for a hospital birth, I did all the Yoga, the research, the preparing, etc for a natural birth. My daughter, 9 lbs, 5 oz, and I experienced an EIGHT minute shoulder dystocia. A "true" shoulder dystocia. My own sister was my nurse and she is straight with me (her personal philosophy is that natural is better...give baby time.). She told me that there was nothing that could have prevented what happened EXCEPT a differently built baby. We nearly lost my daughter, the staff in the room (and a Code Blue brings lots of staff) expected her to die in the birth canal. I saw one of those Baby Story shows about a four minute dystocia. They were talking about how the baby may have severe brain damage, etc... I mentioned to my mom and sister that I didn't understand, that no one ever mentioned that to me and my dystocia was much longer. They looked dumbstruck. Apparently no one mentioned any of that because they were amazed that she was alive. My second child, 10 lbs 5 oz, was born by scheduled c section. The 16 months between their births was fraught with periods of feelings of failure and disgust with myself. I was ashamed to be scheduling the c section. I just realize, though, as I type this, that I'm over it.

All that said







I would never suggest to anyone that they should not birth a suspected large or macrosomic baby vaginally. True dystocias, not just a sticky shoulder or long labor, are quite rare. But, I'm still in the same body and my children were both fathered by my husband. I get as irritated as anyone with first time mothers who are encouraged to have a surgical birth for large babies. Most mamas can have big babies. It just stings a little when I hear that moms grow only babies that they can birth. Sometimes that is not the case.









And, I'll give you my standard joke about the situation "I used to think that I was big boned, turns out, I'm just fat."


----------



## jasper28 (May 21, 2005)

I am about 110 lbs not pregnant and 5'5. My son, my first and only baby, was 9lbs 1 oz. His weight shocked the midwives because they just really didn't suspect he was that big.

No tears or cuts, long labor, shoulder dystocia (but my midwife did a wonderful job handelling it. NICU was called, but he was fine). I only pushed for an hour.

I don't think I would have been able to birth a baby bigger than him when it comes to the shoulders, but he made it out okay. I was 4 days overdue and would hope if I had another child that I would go before my due date. The shoulder dystocia part of my labor really traumatized me. I just remember the fear that he wouldn't live. I don't want to ever go through that again. He was only stuck about two minutes, but it felt like an eternity. I am not sure that I would sign up for a c-section, but I wouldn't want to deliver another 9+ baby vaginally.

Bethany -- Mom to Liam 2/12/05


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

i am about 5'5" to 5'6" and was about 106 before getting pg with my first and about 130 when i got pg with my 3rd.
they were,
6 lbs 8 oz,
7 lbs 15 oz,
9 lbs 5 oz!
In that order.
My largest was the only one born without me being cut, although I did tear a little but not where my scars are, in the front.
I will have to be honest though, my labor and delivery were much longer and harder with the largest one and I could tell it was due to size making it more difficult to get her into position. But it can be done!!
Good luck Mama!!!!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

My first daughter was 8 pounds 2 ounces, and was a beautiful vaginal birth without any tearing, stitches, etc.









My second daughter was 9 pounds 6 ounces and was birthed vaginally, with no medications (pain or otherwise), and it was the most amazing experience of my life.


----------



## chalynm (Nov 30, 2005)

My dd was pretty small, so I don't have any personal experience to offer. But the birth center where I'm planning to deliver #2 had a mama a few weeks ago give birth vaginally in water to an 11 lb baby! I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think she tore either. M/W said she used hands and knees and squating positions most often and delivered on hands and knees. It's so amazing what we women can do when we put our minds to it!


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello! OP here! My son was born this week and I wanted to let everyone know that he was (and still is) a big, healthy boy. DS was born:

January 17th
at home
10 pounds 5 oz
22 inches long
14 inch head
14.5 inch chest

apgars of 9 then 10

The labor up until the last hour was pretty "easy" and the last hour was painful and quick beyond belief. But, he is here and healthy and happy and so am I. AND, despite his size, I only had one superficial tear that didn't need a stitch.

My midwives were amazed at his size, but I wasn't surprised at all.

Thanks for all of your wonderful messages the last couple of months!

Momalea


----------



## rdkks (Jul 12, 2005)

My first was 8 days "early" and was 8 lbs. 14 oz. My 2nd was 1 day "late," and was 7 lbs. 7 ounces. And I was my mom's first, 9 lbs. 7 ounces, my sister was full term and was 7 lbs 4 ounces. So the next ones aren't always bigger. BUT if they are--you can do it!!!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

Congrats, mama... my last was 12.8 at home and my midwives were also amazed at her size- though I can say I was as well. lol. Welcome to your big baby.. and GOOD JOB, mama


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Congratulations!







Sounds like you did an awesome job!!!


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Congratulations!

thank you for the update Momalea and for your impressive homebirth stats.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, Momalea, that is SO interesting that you "knew" you were going to have a 10 pound baby & that's what happened. A woman's intuition is powerful stuff!!! Congratulations!!!

I've really enjoyed reading this thread. I'm pg w/ #1 & my hubby was a 10 pounder & is 6'4". It's interesting listening to his mum talk about the births of him & his older brother. His older bro was "only" 8 lbs, but was forceps & hubby was 10 & just slipped out. His mum's convinced that it had more to do w/ different doctor & different hospital than anything she did.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roamingfamily*
I'm a bit sensitive to this line of thinking. I pretty much thought that, too. while I opted for a hospital birth, I did all the Yoga, the research, the preparing, etc for a natural birth. My daughter, 9 lbs, 5 oz, and I experienced an EIGHT minute shoulder dystocia. A "true" shoulder dystocia. My own sister was my nurse and she is straight with me (her personal philosophy is that natural is better...give baby time.). She told me that there was nothing that could have prevented what happened EXCEPT a differently built baby. We nearly lost my daughter, the staff in the room (and a Code Blue brings lots of staff) expected her to die in the birth canal. I saw one of those Baby Story shows about a four minute dystocia. They were talking about how the baby may have severe brain damage, etc... I mentioned to my mom and sister that I didn't understand, that no one ever mentioned that to me and my dystocia was much longer. They looked dumbstruck. Apparently no one mentioned any of that because they were amazed that she was alive. My second child, 10 lbs 5 oz, was born by scheduled c section. The 16 months between their births was fraught with periods of feelings of failure and disgust with myself. I was ashamed to be scheduling the c section. I just realize, though, as I type this, that I'm over it.

What a scary, traunatic thing for you & your family. Wow. Do you mind me asking what position you were in when you were pushing your daughter out?

Blessings to you.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a 8lb 9oz baby and I thought that was big lol...she was easy to get out and only had like a skin tear...


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi, a friend of mine had her ds about 1 week after my dd. He was way over 8 lbs, and she was 6 lbs. We lay them on the floor side by side, and their bodies were the SAME SIZE. His head was HUGE, and made all the weight! He didn't grow into his head until he was 3 or 4 ....


----------

